# Syngonanthus sp. Manaus???



## Elohim_Meth (May 8, 2010)

IMO it is Syngonanthus 'Madeira'. Manaus has very straight leaves, and this one's leaves are slightly bent (not so much as Belem).


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i thought it looks more like manaus


----------



## khanzer22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Forgot to mention that I have Syngonanthus sp. 'Madeira', 'Belem' and 'Uaupes' in the same tank so crossing out those 3 because I'm sure of them  This is the only one that throws me off...


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Compared to what im growing it looks exactly like manaus


----------



## khanzer22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cool... Thanks for the input!


----------



## deicide (Feb 23, 2008)

def manaus


----------



## khanzer22 (Jan 14, 2008)

I guess that confirms it... 3 out of 4 comments have IDed that it's indeed Syngonanthus sp. Manaus on the pics above... Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## YaTeS (Oct 1, 2008)

looks like madiera

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=129


----------

